# my clk shows the wrong time on restart



## lsharath_21 (Nov 2, 2004)

my system clk always shows the wrong time when i start my computer i have tried all methods of corection known to me , changing it in the control panel trying to remove unnecessary software and all tht still it isint working right .a and over tht my system hangs when i try to reach the msconfig in the START-RUN-MSCONFIG in the start menu. culd u find me a solution i wuld b grateeeeeeeeeful to u.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

When you are saying that it always shows the wrong time, are you talking minutes, hours? Do you have the correct time zone? Is this computer a member of a domain? And if it is does the Domain Controller have the correct time?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Anothing thing is to check the CMOS battery on the MB. If it is dead it will usually reset the time.


----------

